# Internet funktioniert nicht, Skype und Teamspeak schon ??



## schmiddi2106 (12. November 2013)

Hallo liebe Community !

Seit 3 Tagen habe ich Probleme mit dem Internet bei uns im Haus. Keiner der 4 Rechner kann Internetseiten aufrufen. 
Das komische daran: Mein Router zeigt eine aktive Internetverbindung an und Skype und Teamspeak funktioniert 

Nach mehreren Gesprächen mit der Telekom hatten die auch keine Lösung für mich.
Dann habe ich angefangen zu googlen (übers Handy) und bin darauf gestoßen das es ein Problem mit DNS? sein könnte. 
Dann bin ich einer Anleitung gefolt wo ich für das Internet Protokoll V4 bei DNS Serveradressen: 208.67.222.222 und 208.67.220.220 eingeben musste und auf einmal funktioniert wieder alles einwandfrei.
Allerdings ist das ja auch kein Dauerzustand.

Könnt ihr mir helfen was ich jetzt machen kann, ich weiß nicht wirklich weiter..

Grüße
schmiddi


----------



## Laudian (12. November 2013)

schmiddi2106 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist das ja auch kein Dauerzustand.


 
Warum nicht ?


----------



## schmiddi2106 (12. November 2013)

Ich check 1. nicht was das ist was ich da eingegeben habe und 2. wieso ?
3. Ich habe an den Router, der kein integriertes Wlan, hat einen wlan router angeschlossen und das geht ja immernoch nicht...


----------



## Laudian (12. November 2013)

Der DNS-Server ist dafür zuständig, zu einer Adresse die entsprechende IP herauszusuchen.
Zum Beispiel www.ichbineineadresse.de --> 123.345.567.789

Anscheinend funktioniert die Verbindung zu dem Standard-DNS Server für dich nicht, weswegen du die Adresse eines anderen Servers angibst. Wenn du diese DNS-Adresse direkt im Modem eingibst gilt sie automatisch für alle PC's (auch für den W-LAN Router), vorausgesetzt du hast an diesen Geräten keine spezielle DNS Adresse nur für das jeweilige Gerät angegeben.

Auch häufig benutzt werden z.B. die Google DNS-Server 8.8.8.8 und 8.8.4.4


----------



## schmiddi2106 (12. November 2013)

In meinem Router (Eumex 800V) von der Telekom kann ich das leider nicht eingeben.
Aber wieso ist das von jetzt auf gleich so ? Vorher ging doch alles einwandfrei. Das muss doch and er Telekom liegen oder ?


----------



## Aer0 (12. November 2013)

geh mal auf http://134.255.239.64/ , sollte dir die seite angezeiugt werden liegt an dns, dann empfehle ich dir in den ip einstellungen den dns manuell auf 8.8.8.8 und sekundär 8.8.4.4 zu setzen.


----------



## Laudian (12. November 2013)

schmiddi2106 schrieb:


> In meinem Router (Eumex 800V) von der Telekom kann ich das leider nicht eingeben.


 
Ganz sicher dass du da keine Option für die DNS-Adresse hast ?
Wofür braucht man so ein komisches Gerät überhaupt ? So ein EUMEX Ding ist ja nach den Informationen auf der Telekom Seite eher für Unternehmen gedacht als für Privatanwender.



schmiddi2106 schrieb:


> Das muss doch an der Telekom liegen oder ?


 
Ja, das liegt sehr wahrscheinlich an der Telekom. Aber die DNS-Server der Telekom gehören auch nicht gerade zu den besten, allein deswegen würde ich schon andere nehmen.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (12. November 2013)

Das Ding hat mein Vater angeschafft, wir brauchen 3 Telefone + Fax im Haus, wahrscheinlich deswegen. Zudem ist das schon ein bisschen her.
Nein, die DNS Adresse kann ich nicht ändern. Nur irgendwas mit dynamischem DNS. Aber ich habe ja auch das Problem das mein Wlan immernoch nicht geht.

@ Aer0: Da steht: _ist noch leer hier, ne?_

Wie schon gesagt als Adressen habe ich im Moment: 208.67.222.222 und alternativ 208.67.222.222 sind die nicht ok ?


----------



## Aer0 (12. November 2013)

wenn es mit den ils nicht geht würde ich die von mor genannten nehmen, das sind die public von google, die sind gut und zuverlässig


----------



## Laudian (12. November 2013)

Doch, die sind OK. Die Google DNS-Server sind nur extrem zuverlässig und schnell, weswegen ich die üblicherweise bevorzugen würde. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie schnell die OpenDNS Server sind die du jetzt benutzt.

Dass du im EUMEX direkt keine DNS Einstellungen ändern kannst wundert mich ja. Ich habe noch nie ein DSL-Modem gesehen bei dem das nicht geht. Kannst du die DNS Adresse denn im WLAN-Router irgendwo ändern ? Wenn nicht kannst du sie noch direkt am PC einstellen, aber daswäre natürlich nur eine Notlösung, schließlich kann man nicht bei jedem Besucher die DNS Adresse per Hand einstellen.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (12. November 2013)

Nein ich bin jeden menüpunkt durchgegangen und habe nichts gefunden.. Wie gesagt nur diese dynamische DNS
In meinem Wlan Router kann ich sie einstellen und das funktioniert jetzt mit der gleichen DNS wie auf meinem PC..


----------

